# My new HM!!!!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!! So, I went to Petco in search of a little girl to breed with Varro Wolf. There were none that really stood out to me. :-?

Then.... I found a GORGEOUS HM! I just had to have him! You all know how the rest of the story went.  

I'm going to breed him sometime. I just have to find the perfect girl.  

INTRODUCING.......

*Clypso!!!*

























He is my first HM and I LOVE him!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

OOOo...I want!! Beautiful guy....I'm a fan of yellow. (fav color)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Such a handsome boy. Congrats. on your new friend. He really is a beauty!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He looks almost identical to a mustard gas I saw at my petco!! Love him!!! I think you should buy an emerald dawn female from Faith and breed him to that female.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll have to check into that. ))


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

OMG. He's so freakin beautiful. I want him. lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think I saw one similar when I to Petco the other day. He looks more like a Delta Tail to me though, it could be because he isn't fanning out his fins.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'll have to wait and see about that.  He is TINY!!! Probably only about 3 months old. So, he has a lot of growing to do.  I think he will probably blossom into a HM!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful boy so unique!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

HE'S SO PURTYYYY! i'm jealous, haha.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, so he started to Flare. I'm almost certain he will be a Hm when he grows up! He is TINY! Only like an inch.  Awww


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh he'll be small all his life. He carries the DT gene.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I mean he'll grow ya but carrying the DT gene means his body will be shorter than regular betta.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He's BEAUTIFUL! I want a mustard gas really bad...but we'll just have to see who needs rescuing in a couple days  

If you breed him his babies will be gorgeous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Oh he'll be small all his life. He carries the DT gene.


OK, thanks.

Do you mean Double tail, or Delta tail?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> Do you mean Double tail, or Delta tail?


 
Double tail. I counted his top rays and he seemed like he carried the DT gene.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooooh!!!!! I LOVE Double tails.... Hmmm..

Thanks!! I would have never noticed.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Oooooh!!!!! I LOVE Double tails.... Hmmm..
> 
> Thanks!! I would have never noticed.


Your welcome. If you want to find out if your fish has the DT gene simply count the top rays. If there are 11 or more rays they carry the DT gene (crowntails are the exception to this rule).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!


----------

